# How Fox News misled viewers about the coronavirus



## ChibiMofo (Mar 12, 2020)

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/12/media/fox-news-coronavirus/index.html

FauxNews: Misleading morons since October 1996.


----------



## deathboy (Mar 13, 2020)

Seriously? Let's make everything political at all times. Then complain about the partisan divide all the time. You should have enough awareness to realize how bad the timing of garbage like this is right now.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Mar 14, 2020)

deathboy said:


> Seriously? Let's make everything political at all times. Then complain about the partisan divide all the time. You should have enough awareness to realize how bad the timing of garbage like this is right now.


Why? He isn't the one that is spreading misinformation, FOX is.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm not going to pay attention to CNN telling me FOX misled viewers, anymore than I'd pay attention to FOX telling me CNN misled viewers.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 14, 2020)

My favorite part of the article



> The often-dismissive messaging from Fox News hosts was particularly notable, given that, like other cable news channels, the viewers who make up the network's audience skew older and are, thus, the most vulnerable to the disease.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2020)

As soon as I saw it was CNN I clicked away and claimed a few minutes of my life back.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 14, 2020)

welcome to the media, pretty much all the main news providers will play up or play down or even not acknowledge certain stories at all if it goes against their own political biases, this isn't a left or right issue, but a media issue as a whole


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Mar 14, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> I'm not going to pay attention to CNN telling me FOX misled viewers, anymore than I'd pay attention to FOX telling me CNN misled viewers.





Snugglevixen said:


> As soon as I saw it was CNN I clicked away and claimed a few minutes of my life back.


Did you two even _bother_ checking the article out?

Like, genuinely. This isn't some "oh they had a questionable expert on", no this is the "the dems are making up covid to impeach trump again" bullshit.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Did you two even _bother_ checking the article out?
> 
> Like, genuinely. This isn't some "oh they had a questionable expert on", no this is the "the dems are making up covid to impeach trump again" bullshit.


You answered your question by quoting me.


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 14, 2020)

deathboy said:


> Seriously? Let's make everything political at all times. Then complain about the partisan divide all the time. You should have enough awareness to realize how bad the timing of garbage like this is right now.


The only people complaining about the partisan divide are fence-riding political-nothings (not to dismiss anyone entirely, only their worthless political whining.)


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 15, 2020)

Well... Fox will be fox. You've got to live inside an americana bubble to believe anything they say, because they randomly interchange news with 'news hosts', which is their way of saying 'these are our people giving political opinions on news topics'. A strong bubble, I might add, because it takes some double thinking to ignore the virus being active worldwide (and ignored by Trump) and now believing that it came from nothing into a tool to hurt poor defenseless Republicans. 




Joe88 said:


> My favorite part of the article
> 
> _The often-dismissive messaging from Fox News hosts was particularly notable, given that, like other cable news channels, the viewers who make up the network's audience skew older and are, thus, the most vulnerable to the disease._


Well... That gives a whole new meaning to the phrase 'the audience is dropping'  /cynisism


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 15, 2020)

yuyuyup said:


> The only people complaining about the partisan divide are fence-riding political-nothings (not to dismiss anyone entirely, only their worthless political whining.)


So what you're saying is that not being an extremist and being able to see nuance in controversy is a bad thing. The world isn't black and white and there are more than two stances on every issue. The two party system has already done more harm to this country than covid-19 ever will. Both parties are actually pretty much the same anyway. All they disagree on is sexuality, guns, and abortions. Even then , nothing ever changes with those no matter who holds the power anyway. If you're talking about Libertarians or even anarchists, all we want is to be left alone. We don't believe in allowing people with extremist views to force their will on us every 4 years. Oh and to address the "do-nothing" accusation: every election cycle, there are always new regulations passed at the state and local level that actively block third parties from participating in the ballot. But nobody thinks of that before they start spewing the "LibeRtAriaNs CunT wOn ElecTiOn" bullshit.


----------



## Goku1992A (Mar 15, 2020)

COVID-19 was manufactured in china from the labs to stop the amid protesting. However due to tourism the virus was spread from person to person by contact by skin/coughing/sneezing. If you have noticed the protesting you don't hear about it anymore. Chinese nationalist and also a hardvard professor was arrested a while ago with links of bio engineering and also some tried to bring biohazard materials back to China.

TLDR: Virus is man-made just like Ebola and Aids and etc... these viruses are tools of population control which is why evrey 5-10 years you hear of a new virus. 

Cavamen didn't have this shit and they were eating like raw animals yet all these diseases started popping up between 19th-21st century. There is no fucking way right after protests in china came about this virus originated in china and they tried to blame them eating bats.


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 15, 2020)

Subtle Demise said:


> So what you're saying is that not being an extremist and being able to see nuance in controversy is a bad thing. The world isn't black and white and there are more than two stances on every issue. The two party system has already done more harm to this country than covid-19 ever will. Both parties are actually pretty much the same anyway. All they disagree on is sexuality, guns, and abortions. Even then , nothing ever changes with those no matter who holds the power anyway. If you're talking about Libertarians or even anarchists, all we want is to be left alone. We don't believe in allowing people with extremist views to force their will on us every 4 years. Oh and to address the "do-nothing" accusation: every election cycle, there are always new regulations passed at the state and local level that actively block third parties from participating in the ballot. But nobody thinks of that before they start spewing the "LibeRtAriaNs CunT wOn ElecTiOn" bullshit.


You talk about seeing nuance, yet you espouse such false equivalency with all that lazy apathy.  "Nothing ever changes" (maybe for you.)  If your state is suppressing your vote, whining about it on a forum isn't gonna fix anything.  Libertarians CUNT won election indeed, if they continue to do nothing but post "memes" and worship Ron Paul (who by the way, got on his hands and knees and CRAWLED to the UNITED NATIONS BEGGING to get his domain name back from a fan-website, look that up.)


----------



## omgcat (Mar 15, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> COVID-19 was manufactured in china from the labs to stop the amid protesting. However due to tourism the virus was spread from person to person by contact by skin/coughing/sneezing. If you have noticed the protesting you don't hear about it anymore. Chinese nationalist and also a hardvard professor was arrested a while ago with links of bio engineering and also some tried to bring biohazard materials back to China.
> 
> TLDR: Virus is man-made just like Ebola and Aids and etc... these viruses are tools of population control which is why evrey 5-10 years you hear of a new virus.
> 
> Cavamen didn't have this shit and they were eating like raw animals yet all these diseases started popping up between 19th-21st century. There is no fucking way right after protests in china came about this virus originated in china and they tried to blame them eating bats.



Absolutely wrong, HIV is just one type of naturally occurring immunodeficiency viruses and is in no way man made. Unless we decided to also make BIV (cows), FIV(cats), a MIV(monkeys). They are god damn retroviruses. also cave people did not live in sufficient numbers of humans OR animals to make disease spread from humans to animals possible. Ebola is a hemorrhagic fever that falls in lines with other diseases such as Marburg, Lassa fever, and yellow fever which have been killing us WAY before we had any means to genetically modify viruses. Hell the human genome project only finished in 2003. the first case of Ebola was in 1976, 27 years earlier. Please read some scientific literature and use your god damn brain.


----------



## Goku1992A (Mar 15, 2020)

omgcat said:


> Absolutely wrong, HIV is just one type of naturally occurring immunodeficiency viruses and is in no way man made. Unless we decided to also make BIV (cows), FIV(cats), a MIV(monkeys). They are god damn retroviruses. also cave people did not live in sufficient numbers of humans OR animals to make disease spread from humans to animals possible. Ebola is a hemorrhagic fever that falls in lines with other diseases such as Marburg, Lassa fever, and yellow fever which have been killing us WAY before we had any means to genetically modify viruses. Hell the human genome project only finished in 2003. the first case of Ebola was in 1976, 27 years earlier. Please read some scientific literature and use your god damn brain.



What I posted is a major conspiracy theory but you dont believe in population control ? Also check out the video I mean it's pretty convenient for COVID-19 to be a thing right after the protests in China


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 15, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> What I posted is a major conspiracy theory but you dont believe in population control ? Also check out the video I mean it's pretty convenient for COVID-19 to be a thing right after the protests in China/QUOTE]
> 
> Lots of things are convenient, I bought a new dog leash and DRIVING HOME, I saw a dog walking around and managed to lure it into my car, got it back to owner (I guess I'm kind of a great guy.)  That wasn't some bizarre setup, I don't think the deep-state arranged events to occur so perfectly.  If things WERE arranged like that from the deep state, then you better pay attention to what I'm saying so you can decipher what I'm truly saying between-the-lines.  fifty 4 omega dak lazarus.


error I cannot find the energy to correct this quotation


----------



## Xzi (Mar 15, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> COVID-19 was manufactured in china from the labs to stop the amid protesting.


Young people make up the vast majority of Hong Kong protestors, this virus kills the elderly almost exclusively.  So this theory has more holes in it than Swiss cheese.



Goku1992A said:


> Cavamen didn't have this shit and they were eating like raw animals yet all these diseases started popping up between 19th-21st century.


...Or cavemen just died from illness and disease all the time because they lacked the capacity to study or understand it even on the most basic level.  Then they simply blamed everything on gods and demons as the ignorant tend to do.

On the topic at hand: it would be hilarious to watch if the irresponsible behavior of Fox could only cause its viewers to infect each other, but alas they're bound to infect any number of innocent and responsible individuals too.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Mar 15, 2020)

I despise CNN but those pretending FOX hasnt been utter shit covering the COVID-19 issues is lying to themselves

also dems are not the only ones playing political football with this shit. republicans are playing it harder:

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/13/business/media/trish-regan-fox-hiatus.html

you want to hear a deranged woman spew bullshit for 10 minutes you got your winner here


----------



## JayMathis (Mar 16, 2020)

I just walked into a Fox trap.


----------



## Captain_N (Mar 16, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> COVID-19 was manufactured in china from the labs to stop the amid protesting. However due to tourism the virus was spread from person to person by contact by skin/coughing/sneezing. If you have noticed the protesting you don't hear about it anymore. Chinese nationalist and also a hardvard professor was arrested a while ago with links of bio engineering and also some tried to bring biohazard materials back to China.
> 
> TLDR: Virus is man-made just like Ebola and Aids and etc... these viruses are tools of population control which is why evrey 5-10 years you hear of a new virus.
> 
> Cavamen didn't have this shit and they were eating like raw animals yet all these diseases started popping up between 19th-21st century. There is no fucking way right after protests in china came about this virus originated in china and they tried to blame them eating bats.




There is a reason human population took a long time to grow until recently. Humans were getting all kinds of viruses/bacterial infections just like any other mammals would. Only the strong survived to populate. A primitive human settlement could be wiped out. Its a lot harder to spread when cavemen are in little groups. 
I suppose you think the black death was manufactured also?


----------



## MasterZoilus (Mar 16, 2020)

ummmm just about the virus ...  or EVERYTHING  since 2016?


----------



## Viri (Mar 16, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> I'm not going to pay attention to CNN telling me FOX misled viewers, anymore than I'd pay attention to FOX telling me CNN misled viewers.


Lol, I just noticed after reading your response that CNN wrote that. I'm sure they won't at all be bias towards a rival cable network! 

I dislike CNN, Fox, and all the cable news network as much as the next guy, but this is a pretty funny source for something like this.


----------



## IncredulousP (Mar 16, 2020)

MasterZoilus said:


> ummmm just about the virus ...  or EVERYTHING  since 2016?


Fixed that for you


----------



## morvoran (Mar 16, 2020)

So how did fox news mislead their viewers?  I prefer to get an answer from a more reliable source than the fake news channel CNN. 

also, by reading the replies from some of the liberals here, I feel that fox news viewers aren't the ones whom are misled.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Mar 16, 2020)

Politic ads:
"This guy is bad, vote for me instead!"
"This guy did this, and it's awful, vote for me!"

The internet:
"You're the fake news!"
"No, you are!"

Two-party system at its best. Welcome to the Superbowl.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Mar 17, 2020)

Captain_N said:


> I suppose you think the black death was manufactured also?


Y'know, I don't think that flies could be spreading this black death thing. Naw, it's just some overblown stuff. Just keep praddling about, nothing's wrong, what do you mean we should clean out the streets of rats, it must be coming from god. Only the sinners die from the disease.

(massive /s here)



morvoran said:


> So how did fox news mislead their viewers? I prefer to get an answer from a more reliable source than the fake news channel CNN.


At it's simplest? Well, I'll summarize the article for you.

Sean Hannity, a noted conspiracy theorist and FOX anchor, compared the death rate of COVID to that of the seasonal flu, something he knew was wrong since the night before he actually had an expert on that claimed it was 10 times as deadly.
Trish Regan called the entire thing "yet another attempt to impeach the president", while his on-screen headline read "CORONAVIRUS IMPEACHMENT SHAM".
Hannity called the entire response from the media "overblown, irresponsible, over-the-top rethoric" as well as calling it political.
Fox & Friends Weekend rather appalingly claimed that the Democrats secrelty would want to get infected with COVID so they could drag down Trump.
Martha MacCallum claimed on her show that the seasonal flu is just as deadly, something which again, has already been disproven.
Marc Siegel selectively picked South Korea's death rate, a country noted for it's quick response to the virus, to "prove" that it's far less deadly than it's being claimed.
All of these names work for FOX fwiw.

And for some irony:

FOX is actually taking serious actions to protect it's employees from COVID, spreading hand sanitizers, urging work from home and holding conversations with employees on how to tackle the situation.
FOX's main demographic is considered to be the most at risk by experts.
Finally, whilst his rethoric is incredibly fucking racist (insisting calling it "Chinese Coronavirus"), at least Tucker Carlson never donwplayed the effects of COVID and even repeatedly scolded his fellow conservatives for doing so.

Did I just save you a click to the big evuhl CNN? Can you now sleep at night without having visited a news site that you dismiss outright because you ideologically hate them. Because what I just _literally_ did was summarize their article.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 20, 2020)

I wasn't bothered about the "Chinese virus" naming at first but now that I know it's just out of petty spite it's kinda annoying.


----------

